# It's that special day- So how many of you loathe it?



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

*raises hand*

I hate Valentines day, absolutely and undeniably. I hate consumerism and that women are programmed to expect expensive gifts/jewelry, expect to be wooed and flirted and romantic and passionate and everything. I do in some bizarre way love my wife, and I do these things to make her happy, but it doesn't make me happy. It strains an already tight budget. 

She understands, and we agreed to keep it low-key this year, but society has made sure that I feel guilty about it.

Having to be all romantic and passionate today is like scheduling sex.. just takes any fun and enjoyment out of something that is far better when it's spontaneous.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hallmark holiday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband says that he would buy me flowers on any other day but except on Valentine's Day. He would buy me gifts on any other day but not on Valentine's Day. He says every day is important not just Valentine's Day. Every day he treats me with respect and love, and I never feel disappointed that I don't celebrate Valentine's Day.

We don't celebrate any holidays, and it's a great feeling that we don't need to worry about buying and giving gifts. We give gifts to our friends and family members when we feel like to, not on any special holidays.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a woman and I loathe Hallmark holidays. Just another excuse to get us to waste money.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Kaboom said:


> I hate Valentines day, absolutely and undeniably. I hate consumerism and that women are programmed to expect expensive gifts/jewelry, expect to be wooed and flirted and romantic and passionate and everything.


We're not. A card and a bunch of flowers is more than enough, IMO.

As for the flirting, romance and passion - if it doesn't float your boat, leave it alone. 

My partner loves those three things as much as I do, so he'll be coming home to a wonderful candlelit dinner and an evening of romance


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> As for the flirting, romance and passion - if it doesn't float your boat, leave it alone.
> 
> My partner loves those three things as much as I do, so he'll be coming home to a wonderful candlelit dinner and an evening of romance


 Wish I was going home to that. I think if I was still with my wife I'd suggest we take the whole day off and just lay in bed all day and have a long passionate valentines day just the two of us. sigh


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

For the record I already know my wonderful husband will get me roses. He always does. He loves me and loves to give gifts. I appreciate that and he makes me happy. 

I'm just kind of a bah humbug person who hates being told WHEN to give gifts by a corporation. Truthfully I'd rather get flowers on a day when I'm NOT expecting them. KWIM?


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

We don't celebrate it. Valentine's Day just feels so forced. Now flowers at random 'just because' - THAT'S romantic!


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

For the 1st time in quite a while, I am overjoyed with this one. I finally hit a home run (well, maybe an inside triple) and my W definitely knocked it out of the park. And none of that had anything to do with flowers, candy, cards or sex.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Like others said - it's another one of the "Hallmark holidays." I don't like being told when to show love/appreciation.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Kaboom said:


> ..Having to be all romantic and passionate today is like scheduling sex.. just takes any fun and enjoyment out of something that is far better when it's spontaneous.


I used to think this way.

25 years later, I realize that we all need more reasons in our lives to take a moment and enjoy it - and besides the wife loves it and believe me, that counts for something too.

I hate (HATE) Hallmark commercials. I hate (HATE) all the ornaments they try and inflict on you at christmas. I hate maudlin sentimentality and pretend holidays and scheduled anything... but this.... I'll allow it. Ive changed my mind.

Same thing for our annual getaway on our anniversary. I used to actually think.. 'oh cripes, not another thing we have to do, like it or not...' She would *insist* we do this. Go away, bed & breakfast.. big deal, no fail.

laugh. I was so wrong. She was so right. Now its one of the highlights of my, our, year.

============

do yourself a favor... rather than fight the ice - pull down your pants and go for a slide... its more fun. Throw yourself into it. When you are 70, you will be glad you did... mark my words. You can flip Hallmark the bird while you 2 are rolling in the sheets - taking any chance you can get to together and not giving 2 craps about why.

I sent her a couple dozen roses at work last year..you know... so all her friends could see it. She came home beaming. I get her flowers (im not kidding) 10 times a year often at $50 bucks a crack. Doesnt matter.

Screw Hallmark and their filthy materialistic sensationalism of 'love'.. We have fun with or without them and in spite of them.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

This year.. like every year we celebrated the *execution* of St Valentine by treating it just like any other day.

We were kind and loving to each other. We did nice things for each other...for no reason other than we like/love each other. We had dinner with our kids and then spent the evening together. Nothing special...just another day.

It was lovely!

:smthumbup:


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I think celebrating love is a wonderful thing.

I will do it at every opportunity, just because I can.

I love all Holidays. 

I love life too, and you don't have to buy into materialism. However a really well thought out gift, even something small, is worth it's weight in gold, because we know you have really listened and paid attention to us, and it means a lot.


----------



## Blondie83 (Jan 27, 2013)

Kaboom said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I hate Valentines day, absolutely and undeniably. I hate consumerism and that women are programmed to expect expensive gifts/jewelry, expect to be wooed and flirted and romantic and passionate and everything. I do in some bizarre way love my wife, and I do these things to make her happy, but it doesn't make me happy. It strains an already tight budget.
> 
> ...



This is totally how my Husband feels. So I tell him lets celebrate Valentines Day on Friday when everything is half off. (We are on a tight budget too) Then after a couple of years that has changed into well lets not celebrate it at all, why pick one day when we do it all year....Hummm well lets see, I don't ever get flowers any other day of the year or a box of chocolates, a romantic evening or get wooed. So he gets off easy and I get unhappy/unfulfilled just because he can't stand that Holiday! I tell him its fine and I understand but DAMN just cause I am your wife doesn't mean I don't want to feel ONE day out of the year wooed and wined and dined. Really its not to hard to get some flowers and a card, go to dinner and be romantic. You did it the first Valentines Day we were together so why stop!?!? It seems to me my Husband has become to comfortable with our relationship and doesn't feel he needs to "show me he loves me" on one particular day because I should know he does and we shouldn't give in to "Hallmark" made Holidays. And this "spontaneous" acts of showing love...........doesn't ever happen.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Hallmark! I got a moment for you!

:moon:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry...I love Valentines day. I know it is commercial, but so is Christmas and I still celebrate Christmas. We try to do special things for each other all year long, but V day is a great day to ramp it up. I love her reaction when I give her that special card. The only problem with V day is if it is the only time of the year you show your your SO any romance.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I have an appreciation for the Day ...cause I







Romance...









But strangley... on the other hand, I view it as just another day.. Me & mine rarely celebrate anything ON THE DAY....if we even do.... can't even remember the last time we got each other a gift. 

We have the same attitude... WE are the GIFT that keeps on giving... seriously. Give us a little







& we're as happy as







. 

He knows I never expect a card or flowers.. I would love if he wrote me up some sappy drippy mush about how dear I am to him... but I know that's not going to happen. He's really good for unleashing that type of talk on me anytime ... so I don't need to push it. 

I , too, don't care for Consumerism .... I am a Hum Bug around Christmas time ...all that preparation, I  the most when the day arrives... then again ....when the last family member has left the house...a sigh of relief. 

Yes, it's V day... since my husband has come home - he's been working on putting together a Computer Desk we got delivered by Fed Ex today....I think nothing of it... The most Romantic excitement I had ....was taking pics of our son & his GF...he gave her a beautiful







necklace, and they wore their matching shirts... and that's cool... 

Husband is Romantic every day really...in the affectionate sense ..this means more to me ..over anything else, we probably won't cuddle up to a movie tonight, but maybe tomorrow night, that's good for me !


----------



## ComicBookLady (Feb 28, 2012)

I loathe it right now because my husband didn't get me a thing. I would have been happy with a post-it note with a heart drawn on it.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

My Valentine's Day sucks too!

I'm a 25yo divorced Navy vet with NO kids, no friends, and no money right now. Even if I wanted to go to a bar I wouldn't be much of a talker and wouldn't even try to get involved with another potential nightmare. 

Just another crappy day!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

We don't hate it but we don't go all out to celebrate it either.We're sweet and loving every day so we use vday as a chance to amp it to the next level that just wouldn't be tolerable or sustainable on a regular basis.no expensive gifts,no jewelry.But poems,handmade cards,cooking special meals,etc are totally ok 
It's sad to see ladies around me so hung up on getting the BEST vday gifts then to see the men running around stressed to the max about it.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ha! Up until yesterday I would have said that I was a big fan of Valentine's Day. Love the idea of setting aside one day for my wife and girls....

Will not be putting any effort towards next year


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

Blondie83 said:


> This is totally how my Husband feels. So I tell him lets celebrate Valentines Day on Friday when everything is half off. (We are on a tight budget too) Then after a couple of years that has changed into well lets not celebrate it at all, why pick one day when we do it all year....Hummm well lets see, I don't ever get flowers any other day of the year or a box of chocolates, a romantic evening or get wooed. So he gets off easy and I get unhappy/unfulfilled just because he can't stand that Holiday! I tell him its fine and I understand but DAMN just cause I am your wife doesn't mean I don't want to feel ONE day out of the year wooed and wined and dined. Really its not to hard to get some flowers and a card, go to dinner and be romantic. You did it the first Valentines Day we were together so why stop!?!? It seems to me my Husband has become to comfortable with our relationship and doesn't feel he needs to "show me he loves me" on one particular day because I should know he does and we shouldn't give in to "Hallmark" made Holidays. And this "spontaneous" acts of showing love...........doesn't ever happen.


Well, I can see your point, but that's not me. I bought her fresh flowers to put beside the bed every week last summer. I took her out on "dates", arranging child-care, etc.. I listened to her when she (prior to then) talked about the places she wanted to go, and things she wanted to do. I like being whimsical and spontaneous. I don't like being told by the TV that I'm supposed to go but some form of jewelry, chocolates, books, and book a special getaway on a specific date where all these industries cash in on it. 

I'm admittedly not very romantic, but I do try, and sometimes succeed, but for people like me, it's difficult to drum up that kind of sentiment- but when I'm expected to- I generally shut down. I can't help that I'm like this.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

"There are as many special occasions as you choose to celebrate."

I don't know who said that, but it's true!

My guy says he always hated Valentine's Day...Hallmark holiday, bah humbug, blah, blah...but he loves it so much now that we've turned it into Valentine's Week. He'd be thrilled with Valentine's month.

I explained that Valentine's Day was for lovers...love, romance, and SEX. Lots of yummy, messy, hot sex! Why wouldn't you want a little champagne, a little chocolate, and kisses and SEX? And yes, we both buy each other champagne and chocolate and cards - it's not a one-way street. I light candles and tie red ribbons everywhere, strew candles about, we order in and drink champagne and...

There's nothing wrong in taking a day (or week) to celebrate and revel in being lovers.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

My husband feels like the OP - blah. But I told him the 2nd year of marriage - that's ok, I'm still going to celebrate how much I love you on Valentine's Day. I'm just going to make it a special day when I show my love for you and I'm not expecting anything in return. 

This Valentine's Day, I gave him first BJ after seven years of marriage. (mutual agreement between us that we didn't particularly care for giving oral so weren't expecting to receive it either). But I had lately been thinking that I really wanted to do it for him, with no expectations at all for him to return the favor -- thought that would really be sexy to get a "no strings attached BJ". He LOVED it.

He sent me flowers the next day at work and the card said thanks for the awesome Valentine's Day gift.

Unfortunately the stupid flower shop pinned the note to the flowers instead of putting in an envelope first; claiming they had run out after Valentine's Day! I was out most of the day for training. So the receptionist and everyone who passed by the desk and admired the flowers got to joke about it at my expense. When I got back a couple of hours before COB, I think about 10 people had the nerve to ask me outright what the gift was. I just stared them down until they just walked away.

When hubby got home he was grinning and asking me how did I like the flowers. I just rolled my eyes at him!


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

My husband and I don't really do anything for Valentines Day. Never have, never really will. From time to time, one of us might stash candy for the other or something like that, but it's never expected and never an obligation. 

So this year, even though we would not be recognizing it...when I ran across this American Greetings card...I knew in an instant I would be buying him his first ever Valentines Day card. And yes, this really is an American Greetings card.

Front Cover: A photo of vibrant orange and red sunset, over the water. The distant sun setting, causing the shoreline to sparkle like fire. A couple, silouhetted against the sun holds hands, facing one another in a romantic embrace....

The front cover reads, "I like having sex with you."

The inside inscription reads, 
"Sometimes in this busy world,
we forget to slow down
for the special things 
that really matter - 
like having sex.
So today I'm just taking a moment
to tell you how wonderful it is
to have sex with you.
For even when we're apart,
I'm thinking of sex
we've had in the past,
and looking forward 
to all the sex we've yet to share.
You're a special person to me,
and that's why having sex with you
is so very special, too!"

So there you go...our grandious Valentines for this year. And you know what...it was awesome  Because we had great sex, as we often do, on non-Valentines Days.


----------

